

What advice can I give to a CS grad who can't program? - shubhamjain

IF you are aware the scenario of CS education in India, you know what I am talking about. I am with a CS grad who can&#x27;t program. Yet he thinks he can, if he gets into a job. So far he has tried his best to go through interviews but has failed every time. Nothing is working for him and he is desperate.<p>Shall I tell him with a straight face that programming is not for everyone? If yes, how he should he get through his career.
======
LarryMade2
Design, documentation, database, networking, system operator, installation,
project management, repair and tech support just off the top of my head.
There's more to computers than just writing code.

------
UK-AL
He can't program? Or he can't do interviews?

Two completely different things. You can be the best programmer in the world
and not pass interviews via scaring your interviewer or being awkward.

~~~
shubhamjain
Well, he cant program any more than a newly learned English person can write
novels. :)

------
lsiebert
I'd teach him to to do system administration and SQL, and get him programming
with some sort of GUI interace on windows.

